# MCBA BOMB SQUAD



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

​
post up the finished and project bombs here homie :biggrin: 













































































































lets see them bombs homies.... :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS...NICE TO SEE YOU BUILDING CHEVYS SPIKE!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 11 2009, 09:33 PM~12673341
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS...NICE TO SEE YOU BUILDING CHEVYS SPIKE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

dont expect too many! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

couple of mine


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

one Mini started and i am going to finish!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Somethin I built last year. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

In Progress....


















Completed...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

WoW! some killer builds and projects in here fellas


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

dont know about this one


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

dont know if this coinidered a bomb!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

*HERES MINE.....*


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

first bomb i built its ok built in 2008....


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

damn guys those are the BOMB !!!! :biggrin: 
i wanna get buildin somthing old school


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> [/quote
> 
> all the bombs in this topic are tight but this puple one here got me druling this mofo bad as fuck :0


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phat97yukon_@Jan 11 2009, 09:10 PM~12674721
> *damn guys those are the BOMB !!!!  :biggrin:
> i wanna get buildin somthing old school
> *


Agreed makes me want to bust out a bomb of my own.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 11 2009, 07:49 PM~12673505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


36 has the look Anthony. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

theres a ton of 41's in here, ill just add my flair in the mix!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

keep them coming and keep us updated homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

this is an old mock-up!! i doubt it will stay anywhere the same as it looks now!!!


----------



## taino (Dec 30, 2008)

2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I GUESS I'LL GO AHEAD AND ADD MY FINISHED AND PROJECT BOMBS*


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

very nice mcba


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES MINE FELLAS.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

firme bomba homie :nicoderm:


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 12 2009, 12:00 PM~12679886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice bombs, that blue on blue 39 sedan delivery is bad ass! Like your style MC562, post some more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SOME REALLY CLEAN RIDES BROTHER'S! NOT MUCH INTO THE SLOW GANGSTER RIDES BUT I TURELY ENJOY LOOKING AT THEM !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 14 2009, 10:33 AM~12701524
> *SOME REALLY  CLEAN  RIDES  BROTHER'S! NOT MUCH  INTO  THE  SLOW  GANGSTER  RIDES  BUT    I  TURELY  ENJOY  LOOKING  AT THEM !
> *



would love to see you do one Mini style brother :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 14 2009, 11:06 AM~12701814
> *would love to see you do one Mini style  brother  :0
> *


X2 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 14 2009, 11:06 AM~12701814
> *would love to see you do one Mini style  brother  :0
> *


x3


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

do it up Mini. I accidentally did mine that way..lol :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

THose bombs are the....BOMB! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 15 2009, 01:17 AM~12710616
> *THose bombs are the....BOMB! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2008)

here are my bombs


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

who are you?


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2008)

if this is only for mebers sorry didnt know homie doesnt reallly say any thing just say drop them bombs people call me twisted from carlsbad new mexico 25yrs old does that help


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted1_@Jan 15 2009, 05:50 PM~12718375
> *if this is only for members sorry didnt know homie doesnt reallly say any thing just say drop them bombs people call me twisted from carlsbad new mexico 25yrs old does that help
> *


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2008)

TO BAD its all good do better solo any way no offense though ok


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted1_@Jan 15 2009, 10:50 PM~12718375
> *if this is only for mebers sorry didnt know homie doesnt reallly say any thing just say drop them bombs people call me twisted from carlsbad new mexico 25yrs old does that help
> *


it says MCBA right in the topic title, and the 1st pic in this thread is the MCBA logo


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2008)

ok already who cares its not like you guys really that special we do the thing we love to do is building model sbut to me you guys take it over board like i said i do better solo get makes me adn my models strong so we all get the hint ok


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)




----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 17 2009, 08:58 PM~12736697
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, didn't know we got a new member!!!!

MCBA only!


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

nice bombs homie.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twisted1_@Jan 15 2009, 09:23 PM~12718727
> *ok already who cares its not like you guys really that special we do the thing we love to do is building model sbut to me you guys take it reading is your friend. If you want to show your stuff it is only a click away from making your own topic. So don't get mad at us when you are the one who can't read what the topic say's loud and clear. Think before you speak.*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

x2


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twisted1_@Jan 15 2009, 09:23 PM~12718727
> *ok already who cares its not like you guys really that special we do the thing we love to do is building model sbut to me you guys take it over board like i said i do better solo get makes me adn my models strong so we all get the hint ok
> *



Take a breath and pause bud...
Its not that your rides aren't worthy its just a CLUB thread..Every clubs got one or two or a hundy..LOL...No different then a butt lot of talented solo builders
No point kicking up dust..Just chill out and injoy 

All the bombas looking tight M.C.B.A.!!

And yours as well -twisted1-

Everyone chill out grab a cup of coffee and twist a fatty and relax its sunday....ya!...


----------



## lil watcha (Dec 26, 2005)

haha naw wouldnt want to be in a model club rather work on real cars homie
jus tryn to make your SHORT topic a lil longer


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 18 2009, 01:19 PM~12740887
> *haha naw wouldnt want to be in a model club rather work on real cars homie
> jus tryn to make your SHORT topic a lil longer
> *


Don't get me wrong lil homie we all have worked on real car's too, I have build some of the baddest lowriders and hoppers out there, but my statement wasn't ment for you. It's just that im passed that stage of building real show cars and now doing the models thing. they are much easyier and cost less then the real thing to build. Plus I do it for the love and the pass time of the Hobby. not to prove Anything. Unless challenged. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 04:47 PM~12741395
> *Don't get me wrong lil homie we all have worked on real car's too, I have build some of the baddest lowriders and hoppers out there, but my statement wasn't ment for you. It's just that im passed that stage of building real show cars and now doing the models thing. they are much easyier and cost less then the real thing to build. Plus I do it for the love and the pass time of the Hobby. not to prove Anything. Unless challenged.  :biggrin:
> *


well put :thumbsup: M.C.B.A. you guys are doin the damn thing keeep it up


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Jan 18 2009, 04:51 PM~12742114
> *well put  :thumbsup: M.C.B.A. you guys are doin the damn thing keeep it up
> *


THANKS HOMIE.... We try.


----------



## Twisted1 (Jun 11, 2008)

ok mr briggs i let it go but some of your homies get a lil cocky you know what i mean but all means well and thank for the complament menotyou


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Twisted1_@Jan 18 2009, 05:58 PM~12742481
> *ok mr briggs i let it go but some of your homies get a lil cocky you know what i mean but all means well and thank for the complament menotyou
> *


We cool.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Jan 15 2009, 05:45 PM~12718334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i missed the "cocky" part.....


----------



## Jantrix (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay folks forgive a stupid question from the guy from the suburbs but exactly what is a "bomb" ? Obviously a type of lowrider using 30's- 50's Detroit steel, but what else makes it worthy of it's own seperation from the lowrider label?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 09:58 AM~12739519
> *We are special cause we are one big Family who gets along and who love's building and sharing and helping each other no matter what goes on. It look's to me like they struck a nerve.  And you will be better off solo with that fucked up attitude. But before I go remember reading is your friend. If you want to show your stuff it is only a click away from making your own topic. So don't get mad at us when you are the one who can't read what the topic say's loud and clear. Think before you speak.
> *



well said big dogg


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

it was 1 of the firs low rider


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jantrix_@Jan 18 2009, 07:57 PM~12743419
> *Okay folks forgive a stupid question from the guy from the suburbs but exactly what is a "bomb" ? Obviously a type of lowrider using 30's- 50's Detroit steel, but what else makes it worthy of it's own seperation from the lowrider label?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> *


An american automobile pre-1954, usually of round or curvy bodystyle. A bomba is usually refered to as a lowrider. bomba is spanish for bomb, like the ones found in old sphere bomb.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The president BIGGs has spoken!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

he ant the biggdog 4 nothing :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Jan 18 2009, 08:35 PM~12743796
> *he ant the biggdog 4 nothing :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Thanks. It's in the Blood.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 18 2009, 05:17 PM~12743589
> *An american automobile pre-1954, usually of round or curvy bodystyle. A bomba is usually refered to as a lowrider. bomba is spanish for bomb, like the ones found in old sphere bomb.
> 
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

^^^DAMN^^^theres one bomba I wouldn't want to see scrape belly.... :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by menotyou_@Jan 20 2009, 10:50 AM~12758761
> *^^^DAMN^^^theres one bomba I wouldn't want to see scrape belly.... :biggrin:
> *


thatd be cool :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

39 Ford Tudor


























40 Ford custom truck on the bench again


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

tudor looking realy nice great colors....... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 24 2009, 01:28 PM~12803728
> *39 Ford Tudor
> 
> 
> ...


that ford truck reminds me of a full custom candy green one that was out years ago with some monster wheels


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> 39 Ford Tudor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE BUILDS BIG AL!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> > 39 Ford Tudor
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Jan 25 2009, 04:29 PM~12812190
> *the old amt 39/40 Ford Tudor kit
> *


i think it was re-issued a couple years back..... cool kit but was gone from the shops here before i got one... eventually i'll add it to my lineup


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Some very sweet builds going on in here...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 25 2009, 07:56 PM~12812491
> *i think it was re-issued a couple years back..... cool kit but was gone from the shops here before i got one... eventually i'll add it to my lineup
> *



seen a few on E-bay, but might be able to come up on a couple kits soon. Will hit u up if I do.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

some nice bombas up in here


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet bombs in la casa!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2009, 08:54 PM~12823519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


talk about droppin the bomb :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

First build for 09



Cherry Bomb
 53 Bel Air


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

51


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13263363
> *First build for 09
> Cherry Bomb
> 53 Bel Air
> ...


seen this one at the nnl and it is sweet....love that pink paint and the overall cleanliness of the car....good job raiderpride..!!!!!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 12 2009, 07:22 PM~13263614
> *51
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 12 2009, 07:55 PM~13263363
> *First build for 09
> Cherry Bomb
> 53 Bel Air
> ...


this build right here put me in the mood to build my bomb ! it was just so clean and grabbed my intrest in this era of automotive items i am not informed on and was lacking intrest in if i may be honest but this build here said *BROWN~EYE BOMBER *</span>


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man there's some great lookin' bombs in this thread.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 12 2009, 05:55 PM~13263363
> *First build for 09
> Cherry Bomb
> 53 Bel Air
> ...


a homes , this paint job is really fricken clean :thumbsup: good work ........


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

im putting a few of mine , this was what i was gonna take to NNL but i ran out of time ,plus i really didnt think it was any good for that show . but this ones going to phoenix next month :biggrin: uffin: ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 26 2009, 09:54 PM~12823519
> *
> 
> 
> ...



"you droped the bomb on me" she is bad ass 


sick ass bombs in here im gona have to get down on one now


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

Tha Bomba 51" Chevy Fleetline


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks homeies for the good words....

finally got back to work today, been feeling like shit all week cause this damn flu.

Gave me time to get a couple things back out on the table.....

Thanks for the compliments Mini......like the color combo on your Bomb too....

Dodgerblue, that 39 is clean......I'm gonna have to raid it for some accessories I need for my 39 build or if Biggs ever casts the damn bumpers..... :uh:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

​
sick work and way to represent homies


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

HERES ANOTHER BOMB TRUCK FOR THE SQUAD FELLAS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

thats fukkin sweet homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Mar 24 2009, 07:48 PM~13380198
> *HERES ANOTHER BOMB TRUCK FOR THE SQUAD FELLAS
> 
> 
> ...



THATS SICK AL...GOOD JOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks sick as hell dawg!!!!


----------



## moonshine (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lil watcha_@Jan 17 2009, 08:58 PM~12736697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 25 2009, 09:55 AM~13384620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Great Homie


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

FOR SALE$50.00


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I HAVE A QUESTION....IS THIS THREAD FOR M.C.B.A. MEMBERS ONLY? OR N E 1 CAN POST THEIR BOMBS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

members only !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

quote=rollinoldskoo,Jan 11 2009, 04:28 PM~12673279]

















​
post up the finished and project bombs here MCBA homies :biggrin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

ok kool. thanx!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

[/quote]


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 26 2009, 02:14 PM~13398211
> *FOR SALE$50.00
> 
> 
> ...


whaaaaaaaaat!!thats bad as fuck bro.u can get more then 50 for it.....that bomb is beautiful bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*"Bit O' Honey"*_


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

another trophy for the MCBA Bomb squad.......


Stockton Model Car Show


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

my line up. plan on redoin the white 41 plymouth truck on supremes and slamin it with a aircraft setup in the back. the 41 willys will be getttin redone, it was done up OOB pro-street style, but i just pulled the wheels off to ship to someone else, and those rims are just for mock up


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Apr 6 2009, 02:35 PM~13498305
> *my line up. plan on redoin the white 41 plymouth truck on supremes and slamin it with a aircraft setup in the back. the 41 willys will be getttin redone, it was done up OOB pro-street style, but i just pulled the wheels off to ship to someone else, and those rims are just for mock up
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE U NEED TO DO A LIL CLEANING! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

almost


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Apr 6 2009, 10:56 AM~13496644
> *another trophy for the MCBA Bomb squad.......
> Stockton Model Car Show
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

one more bomba for MCBA bombs :biggrin: uffin: ........


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

nice, so that's why u been so quiet lately.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

heres a few for the MCBA bomb squad ............
http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo252/dodgerblue4562/003-10.jpg
[img]http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo252/dodgerblue4562/016.jpg


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are bad ass bro!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 7 2009, 08:55 PM~14122139
> *heres a few for the MCBA bomb squad ............
> 
> 
> ...


There u go homie.  Im not really into bombs but these r hella nice.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

IF ANY ONE WANTS TO SELL THERE BOMBS LET ME KNOW U GUYS HAVE SOME NICES ONES


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Jun 7 2009, 08:55 PM~14122139
> *heres a few for the MCBA bomb squad ............
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 
ganster shit Mike.......


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanx alot for the compliments fellas :biggrin: . im trying to hook up a little diorama with about 10 to 15 bombs . ima hoping to get it to the show in aug. .......


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Jun 8 2009, 08:14 PM~14132773
> *   IF ANY ONE WANTS TO SELL THERE BOMBS LET ME KNOW U GUYS HAVE SOME NICES ONES
> *


a homie , what year of bomba you trying to get .


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WILL IM LOOKING FOR 46'S47'S OR 48'S49'S CHEVY TRUCKS OR CARS DONT MATTER I LIKE ALL THE OLDIES HOMIE


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

All bombs posted look bitchin. Every single one of them are great builds. Nice work guys.


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

ANY MORE BOMBS HOMIES SHOW SOME PIXS


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I like almost all the bombs shown! Very cool old school shit guys! fuckin' love it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 12 2009, 11:47 PM~14454910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY :angry: NO SECRETS NOW SHAME ON U :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

All the bombas are looking good homie's. You guy's are putting it down. :biggrin: 
Dodger you came a long way from the first one's homie dog.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

BOMBER IS GOING TOGETHER.









HAVING FUN :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sweet homie uffin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0   :0   :0


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

My 39´Chevy Sedan Delivery Convertable " LIFE LINE "


















Here are a Old one ....


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Those bombs look sick!!


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks J , but your Real Deal looks sicker !!!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 23 2009, 12:26 PM~14854831
> *My 39´Chevy Sedan Delivery Convertable  " LIFE LINE "
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 23 2009, 12:40 PM~14854907
> *Thanks J , but your Real Deal looks sicker !!!
> *


Functionality wise perhaps but those bombs look more impressive.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 23 2009, 02:26 PM~14854831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are freakin' SICK homie!!! :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Dam Homie's all these Bombitas are looking sweet. Keep up the good work my brother's. :0 I just got me a 50 truck too. Might have to put some work on it soon, nothing fancy just a 1 week build. :biggrin: 

Tocayo that Merc is sweet. :0


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 25 2009, 03:30 PM~14876722
> *Dam Homie's all these Bombitas are looking sweet. Keep up the good work my brother's.  :0 I just got me a 50 truck too. Might have to put some work on it soon, nothing fancy just a 1 week build.  :biggrin:
> 
> Tocayo that Merc is sweet.  :0
> *


Thanks bro! I finished it a few days ago when I lost focus on the El Camino.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN ALL THOSE BOMBS ARE LOOKIN SWEET!!!
SIDETOSIDE, THOSE TWO YOU POSTED ARE FUCKIN CRAZY!! BAD ASS WORK HOMIE!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Aug 23 2009, 09:26 AM~14854831
> *My 39´Chevy Sedan Delivery Convertable  " LIFE LINE "
> 
> 
> ...


strait up Rollerz style bomb there


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 11:26 PM~14894801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 02:26 AM~14894801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh S#!T !!! That's what I'm talkin' 'bout!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by badgas_@Aug 23 2009, 01:28 PM~14854527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm diggin' this one homie! real clean!

It makes me wanna go out and buy one now!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2009, 01:54 AM~14895187
> * nice!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Frank and trendsetta.  
Im going to start on my 50 truck this weekend. Im going to scratch build the rear fender for the tire and another air cleaner. I got the skirts already, along with all the t-bar bumpers and goodies it need's. :biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

all them bombs r lookin good homies keep up the great work


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 05:58 PM~14902898
> *Im going to start on my 50 truck this weekend. Im going to scratch build the rear fender for the tire and another air cleaner. I got the skirts already, along with all the t-bar bumpers and goodies it need's.  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: fricker u got all of the goodies for it huh :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 06:58 PM~14902898
> *Thanks Frank and trendsetta.
> Im going to start on my 50 truck this weekend. Im going to scratch build the rear fender for the tire and another air cleaner. I got the skirts already, along with all the t-bar bumpers and goodies it need's.  :biggrin:
> *



I'll come by shopping by your shop tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 27 2009, 09:27 PM~14904729
> *:angry: fricker u got all of the goodies for it huh :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:26 AM~14894801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Biggs that is nice. Just awsome work. Where did u get the caps from? All the bombs in this thread make me want to rebuild this 50 chevy truck junker i got sitting around.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 27 2009, 12:26 AM~14894801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how did you do the wood? i have one of those bodies coming....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Aug 28 2009, 12:26 PM~14910748
> *Biggs that is nice. Just awsome work. Where did u get the caps from? All the bombs in this thread make me want to rebuild this 50 chevy truck junker i got sitting around.
> *


Thanks bro.  

Youcantfademe Its the decal set from testors. It come with both colors of wood. they still need to be cleared thoe. you are also going to need some gunze sangyo mr.mark softer so it will bend in around all the corners.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Aug 26 2009, 09:26 PM~14894801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


always loved that fukkin build


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

nothing much to look at right now, but figured id bump this topic!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

lookin good made


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jan 12 2009, 07:00 PM~12679886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds,


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Mar 26 2009, 09:14 PM~13398211
> *FOR SALE$50.00
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t 

a great topic


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF BOMBAS THAT IVE BUILT 
















































































i got a few more on the bench im working on ...........


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome back primo....


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

I love this topic.Bombitas all the way.You guy's have good stuff on here.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

IN THE WORKS 48 FLEETLINE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: Nice work in here....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

found me some artilleries.... paid less than i would have with Big Poppa too :0


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thats bitchin rollin. Colors work great together.


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

THAT'S NICE BRO.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2009, 03:19 PM~15529513
> *found me some artilleries.... paid less than i would have with Big Poppa too :0
> 
> 
> ...


good score ,homie :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Oct 28 2009, 05:56 AM~15487611
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE OF BOMBAS THAT IVE BUILT
> 
> 
> ...



TTT for this SICK line up.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2009, 06:19 PM~15529513
> *found me some artilleries.... paid less than i would have with Big Poppa too :0
> 
> 
> ...





by all means :biggrin: please do share where you got them from!


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 1 2009, 03:19 PM~15529513
> *found me some artilleries.... paid less than i would have with Big Poppa too :0
> 
> 
> ...



look like diecast????


but please do tell where. I have like 3 builds on hold because of no wheels


----------



## gerakatom (Oct 27, 2009)

dunno if this worked. first time posting pictures here. these are old as hell, but thought i would share them.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gerakatom_@Nov 2 2009, 08:31 PM~15538610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice builds any more pics of the 51 fleetline?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Nov 2 2009, 09:14 AM~15537856
> *look like diecast????
> but please do tell where. I have like 3 builds on hold because of no wheels
> *


coming soon from Chop Shop Resins complete with tires


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 2 2009, 11:02 PM~15545153
> *coming soon from Chop Shop Resins complete with tires
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gerakatom (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 2 2009, 04:12 PM~15540107
> *nice builds any more pics of the 51 fleetline?
> *


which one? red or tan? i can take some. why?


----------



## gerakatom (Oct 27, 2009)

here's 2 more


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 3 2009, 12:02 AM~15545153
> *coming soon from Chop Shop Resins complete with tires
> *



aww shit gangster im gona have to call bigpappa a loss :uh: and swoop some of you


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gerakatom_@Nov 3 2009, 04:52 PM~15548095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Nov 2 2009, 06:26 AM~15535092
> *by all means :biggrin:  please do share where you got them from!
> *


and you didnt have to wait almost a year to get them . as a matter of fact thats where that vato [ big papa ] got the originals from . a die-cast ......


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Oct 27 2009, 09:56 PM~15487611
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE OF BOMBAS THAT IVE BUILT
> 
> 
> ...



nice ass line up carnal


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 3 2009, 05:34 PM~15554561
> *and you didnt have to wait almost a year to get them . as a matter of fact thats where that vato  [ big papa ] got the originals from . a die-cast ......
> *


yup :biggrin: and he didn't tell me where he got them.... i found them


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

any updates on the bomb buildoff


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Nov 6 2009, 04:27 AM~15579850
> *any updates on the bomb buildoff
> *


Not from me Ronny ! 


I am working on LINC's projects ! After i put the 4dr in primer it showed about billzillion pin holes ! It dont even look like a caddy at this point ! LOOKS LIKE A SWISS CHESSE CADDY !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 6 2009, 04:01 PM~15586846
> *Not  from  me  Ronny !
> I am  working  on  LINC's  projects  ! After  i  put the  4dr  in  primer    it  showed  about  billzillion  pin holes !    It  dont  even  look  like  a  caddy  at  this  point !  LOOKS  LIKE  A  SWISS  CHESSE  CADDY  !
> *


i believe you on that one 100%


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

ONE MORE FOR THE BOMB TOPIC. 41 CHEVY


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 12:01 AM~15588854
> *ONE MORE FOR THE BOMB TOPIC. 41 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...



that lays hella hard i need to get this kit


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 6 2009, 08:13 PM~15586964
> *i believe you on that one 100%
> 
> 
> ...


hell thats better than any of mine.... and ive got 16. one of them has a huge long bubble that covers the whole rocker and side of the wheel well.... so I have to build that from scratch, its about 1/8th inch up the chrome moulding and runs the whole length of the rocker.

I was supposed to get a replacement for that one, and im still waiting on my 3 sets of 1109s....... doubt that will ever happen.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerakatom_@Nov 3 2009, 11:52 AM~15548095
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whered you get the wood bedsides from?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 8 2009, 07:20 PM~15598434
> *whered you get the wood bedsides from?
> *


not sure but i was told they come in the kits, the kit that has the same truck with big wheels on the box


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12673279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ones.. Who makes that ( resin ?) swamp cooler? Where could I buy them?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 6 2009, 07:13 PM~15586964
> *i believe you on that one 100%
> 
> 
> ...


That's why you need a pressure pot to get the best results....


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

here's a few.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Nov 7 2009, 01:01 AM~15588854
> *ONE MORE FOR THE BOMB TOPIC. 41 CHEVY
> 
> 
> ...






Definately bad a$$ !!!!!!!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Nov 9 2009, 09:36 AM~15605632
> *Nice ones.. Who makes that ( resin ?) swamp cooler? Where could I buy them?
> *


modelhaus


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Nov 8 2009, 09:35 PM~15601584
> *not sure but i was told they come in the kits, the kit that has the same truck with big wheels on the box
> *


anyone got the part numbers and kit number?


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

i dont know if i have to be from mcba to post my pics, but here they are anyway? someone told me i had the cooler on the wrong side a long time ago, but i never fixed it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Panscraper_@Nov 9 2009, 04:36 AM~15605632
> *Nice ones.. Who makes that ( resin ?) swamp cooler? Where could I buy them?
> *


http://www.modelhaus.com/index.php?c=4174&p=66850


----------



## Panscraper (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks, ordered seven of them.


----------



## gerakatom (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 8 2009, 12:20 PM~15598434
> *whered you get the wood bedsides from?
> *


made them outta thin balsa wood and a miter box (for correct angles and measurements). prolly glued it with 5 minute epoxy. might have stained it too. bolts are pin heads.


----------



## gerakatom (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Oct 27 2009, 08:56 PM~15487611
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE OF BOMBAS THAT IVE BUILT
> 
> 
> ...


where did you score those bumper guards on the 39 chevies? i got a pair of bumpers like that once from a guy in l.a., but would like more.


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gerakatom_@Nov 12 2009, 10:47 PM~15651765
> *where did you score those bumper guards on the 39 chevies? i got a pair of bumpers like that once from a guy in l.a., but would like more.
> *


I PICKED EM OFF A DIE-CAST 39' . IT HAS ALL KINDS OF PEICES YOU CAN USE .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD TRY HERE SINCE IT'S BOMB RELATED . 

I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS 54 CHEVY, IT'S THE HOT ROD ONE WITH THE REAR BIG TIRE OPENING. I'M STUCK ON THE OPENING OF THE REAR WHEEL MAINLY THE WIDTH. I'VE GOOGLED SOME IMAGES AND FOR SOME REASON IT LOOKS TO WIDE?


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 10:02 AM~15678741
> *THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD TRY HERE SINCE IT'S BOMB RELATED .
> 
> I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS 54 CHEVY, IT'S THE HOT ROD ONE WITH THE REAR BIG TIRE OPENING. I'M STUCK ON THE OPENING OF THE REAR WHEEL MAINLY THE WIDTH. I'VE GOOGLED SOME IMAGES AND FOR SOME REASON IT LOOKS TO WIDE?
> ...



I have some 53 chevy skirts somewhere , you could see fit and fix where needed. only problem is shipping may take a while . wife is not scheduled to go to el paso in about 2 more weeks. let m eknow


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 10:02 AM~15678741
> *THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD TRY HERE SINCE IT'S BOMB RELATED .
> 
> I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS 54 CHEVY, IT'S THE HOT ROD ONE WITH THE REAR BIG TIRE OPENING. I'M STUCK ON THE OPENING OF THE REAR WHEEL MAINLY THE WIDTH. I'VE GOOGLED SOME IMAGES AND FOR SOME REASON IT LOOKS TO WIDE?
> ...












the wheel well on the 54 drag car is cut too high and too square on the top corners, the rear of the fenderwell nedds to be brought in a bit too.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey+Nov 16 2009, 09:07 AM~15678777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I DID NOTICE THE TOP PART, BUT YEAH THE WIDTH JUST SEEMS TO BIG, I TRIED LOOKING FOR A GOOD STRIGHT SIDE SHOT BUT COULDN'T FIND ONE  I WANTED TO SEE HOW MUCH MORE DO I NEED TO CLOSE UP TO MAKE IT SHORTER.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 09:18 AM~15678910
> *I'LL LET U KNOW
> I DID NOTICE THE TOP PART, BUT YEAH THE WIDTH JUST SEEMS TO BIG, I TRIED LOOKING FOR A GOOD STRIGHT SIDE SHOT BUT COULDN'T FIND ONE   I WANTED TO SEE HOW MUCH MORE DO I NEED TO CLOSE UP TO MAKE IT SHORTER.
> *


TRY POST UR RIDES THEY HAVE SUM TOPICS ON BOMBS THERE OR TRY THE SKIRT FEST THATS WAT I DO FOR RESEARCH FOR BOMBS THEIR THE EXPERTS ON THAT SHIT BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 10:18 AM~15678910
> *I'LL LET U KNOW
> I DID NOTICE THE TOP PART, BUT YEAH THE WIDTH JUST SEEMS TO BIG, I TRIED LOOKING FOR A GOOD STRIGHT SIDE SHOT BUT COULDN'T FIND ONE   I WANTED TO SEE HOW MUCH MORE DO I NEED TO CLOSE UP TO MAKE IT SHORTER.
> *


try it like in the pic, shove a big stock tire up in there and eyeball it....


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 10:02 AM~15678741
> *THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD TRY HERE SINCE IT'S BOMB RELATED .
> 
> I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS 54 CHEVY, IT'S THE HOT ROD ONE WITH THE REAR BIG TIRE OPENING. I'M STUCK ON THE OPENING OF THE REAR WHEEL MAINLY THE WIDTH. I'VE GOOGLED SOME IMAGES AND FOR SOME REASON IT LOOKS TO WIDE?
> ...


 Seeing that I'm in the front room sitting on my fat ass and don't have the model in front of me, check the rear wheel opening on a Revell 53 Chevy sedan delivery ( the small body one), I think the opening are the same as a 54. Never claimed to know everything but I think there the same.  :dunno:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DOES THIS LOOK ANY BETTER WITH JUST THE TOP PART BROUGHT DOWN OR DOES IT LOOK STILL ETO WIDE???

AND MOCK WITH A WHEEL?*


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 17 2009, 02:38 PM~15693120
> *DOES THIS LOOK ANY BETTER WITH JUST THE TOP PART BROUGHT DOWN OR DOES IT LOOK STILL ETO WIDE???
> 
> AND MOCK WITH A WHEEL?
> ...



looks good....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 17 2009, 01:38 PM~15693120
> *DOES THIS LOOK ANY BETTER WITH JUST THE TOP PART BROUGHT DOWN OR DOES IT LOOK STILL ETO WIDE???
> 
> AND MOCK WITH A WHEEL?
> ...


a fellas , this pics look alot better , good work :biggrin: ....


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERE IS ANOTHER BOMB IM DROPPIN . ITS A 48 FLEETLINE .


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

nice job homie them bombs r sick


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 17 2009, 09:38 PM~15693120
> *DOES THIS LOOK ANY BETTER WITH JUST THE TOP PART BROUGHT DOWN OR DOES IT LOOK STILL ETO WIDE???
> 
> AND MOCK WITH A WHEEL?
> ...


where did u find these hub caps ? ? ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THOSE ARE FROM MODELHAUS.


here are some updates on my 54, got the top part of the wheel well down and made the skirts.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 20 2009, 09:27 PM~15733562
> *THOSE ARE FROM MODELHAUS.
> here are some updates on my 54, got the top part of the wheel well down and made the skirts.
> 
> ...


That is looking sweet :0 
Glad to see you back to building again!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 20 2009, 10:27 PM~15733562
> *THOSE ARE FROM MODELHAUS.
> here are some updates on my 54, got the top part of the wheel well down and made the skirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

bombs all lookin good brothas!! wishI could get a galaxie fleetline around here somewhere


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

here my progress pis's my 47 fleetline gonna be all og with some stuff here and there,also 1st time doing bare metal,tell me watcha think? oh and where do you guys get all the resin stuff like swamp coolers skirts and hubcaps i want stuff 4 my fleetline...any websites???????(sorry about the crappy pic's)








































will post more later almost done only need to finish interior and add accessories


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_AaLOnePss&feature=fvst



how do i post link to clink on and play here


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mike_e_@Nov 21 2009, 03:31 AM~15735322
> *here my progress pis's my 47 fleetline gonna be all og with some stuff here and there,also 1st time doing bare metal,tell me watcha think? oh and where do you guys get all the resin stuff like swamp coolers skirts and hubcaps i want stuff 4 my fleetline...any websites???????(sorry about the crappy pic's)
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE fLEETLINE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

started this one last year. it started ot as a 41 plymouth diecast, and is gonna end as a replica of how i want my 1:1 46 dodge trokita to look like. just pulled it out last week and got a small block cut up to fit in placeof the all chrome strieght 6


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Nov 21 2009, 07:39 AM~15736473
> *NICE fLEETLINE..... :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot of chome on engine now


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 26 2009, 10:30 PM~15794691
> *started this one last year. it started ot as a 41 plymouth diecast, and is gonna end as a replica of how i want my 1:1 46 dodge trokita to look like. just pulled it out last week and got a small block cut up to fit in placeof the all chrome strieght 6
> 
> 
> ...


that first truck looks badass man, keepin it original. but the second one looks hella sick to, i gotta keep an eye on that one. wana see what it looks like finished. nice work man. there also some badass bombs up in this thread. you guys got lots a talent


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Nov 27 2009, 12:45 AM~15794834
> *that first truck looks badass man, keepin it original. but the second one looks hella sick to, i gotta keep an eye on that one. wana see what it looks like finished. nice work man. there also some badass bombs up in this thread. you guys got lots a talent
> *


thanks homie, its the same truck, just a bit of a makeover :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i was wondering when you'd bring it to the table..... figured it would be winter


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i started it last winter, thought i took pics of it through to where its at now, but cant find em


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 27 2009, 12:30 AM~15794691
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Bad a$$ homie !


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

thanks bro, im gonna end up changin up the white a bit now too


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE BOMB SQUAD COLLECTION :biggrin: :biggrin: 








THIS IS A 1948 CHEVROLET CONVERTIBLE . I BEEN WORKIN ON THIS MODEL FOR A FEW MONTHS NOW OF AND ON , I FINALLY GOT THE COLOR THAT I WAS LOOKING FOR AFTER SEVERAL ATTEMPTS .....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

heres my workbench right now. started painting the wood bedsides, but i F'ed up so i threw em in the brake fluid. got the taillight lenses painted, gotta figure out how im gonna mount the bukets so i can paint em. also got the motor painted and the valve covers on, gotta find a aircleaner im happy with thought and paint the pulleys/belts. 


















close upofthe paint, hard to see the pearl in it though









also workin on the nose


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 28 2009, 03:45 PM~15806874
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE BOMB SQUAD COLLECTION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I Love it!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 1 2009, 05:20 AM~15831752
> *I Love it!
> *


x-2


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 1 2009, 07:20 AM~15831752
> *I Love it!
> *


thanx alot for the props fellas :biggrin: ........


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo+Nov 1 2009, 03:19 PM~15529513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



any word on these homie?????


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

and a few mock up pics,almost done


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 28 2009, 02:45 PM~15806874
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE BOMB SQUAD COLLECTION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro, Is there any 41 4 doors chevys do you know :dunno:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 21 2009, 12:42 AM~15735406
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_AaLOnePss&feature=fvst
> how do i post link to clink on and play here
> *


E_AaLOnePss&autoplay
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_AaLOnePss

check it out go to quote and compare both links ,also i think theres a thread on off topic that shows u how .......ive tried posting th step by step but i wont let me


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> LET ME START OFF BY SAYING THERES TOO MANY BAD ASS BOMBS TO QUOTE ON
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62_@Nov 28 2009, 03:45 PM~15806874
> *HERE IS ANOTHER ONE FOR THE BOMB SQUAD COLLECTION  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THIS ONE


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Is there any 41 4 doors chevys do you know


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any updates or new bombs


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 16 2009, 05:02 PM~15678741
> *THOUGHT MAYBE I COULD TRY HERE SINCE IT'S BOMB RELATED .
> 
> I'VE BEEN WORKING ON THIS 54 CHEVY, IT'S THE HOT ROD ONE WITH THE REAR BIG TIRE OPENING. I'M STUCK ON THE OPENING OF THE REAR WHEEL MAINLY THE WIDTH. I'VE GOOGLED SOME IMAGES AND FOR SOME REASON IT LOOKS TO WIDE?
> ...


what company makes it? been lookin for a 54 chevy model kit.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Feb 2 2010, 04:32 PM~16493406
> *what company makes it? been lookin for a 54 chevy model kit.
> *


Revell makes it.... comes with gasser and stock suspension

here's something new for the Bomb Squad










































 :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2010, 05:11 AM~17725099
> *Revell makes it.... comes with gasser and stock suspension
> 
> here's something new for the Bomb Squad
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2010, 05:11 AM~17725099
> *here's something new for the Bomb Squad
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2010, 04:11 AM~17725099
> *Revell makes it.... comes with gasser and stock suspension
> 
> here's something new for the Bomb Squad
> ...



thats gangsta nice visor


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Bombitas and Trokitas are looking firme. Makes me want to start building again. I'm starting to work on a 1948 Chevy truck. It will take most of my time, but I'm sure I can squeeze in a 50's Chevy truck in there. Keep up the great work and hope to be back soon. Miss you all M.C.B.A brothers.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 8 2010, 03:11 AM~17725099
> *Revell makes it.... comes with gasser and stock suspension
> 
> here's something new for the Bomb Squad
> ...




Sick bruh... :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

?????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

u bought the whole RMR line :0 i always wanted the cab-over delivery


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 9 2010, 11:05 PM~17745459
> *?????
> 
> 
> ...


 I really like those big nose trucks!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 12:05 AM~17745459
> *?????
> 
> 
> ...


now i see where smileys gmc went :tears: 



















































to a very good home :biggrin: nice collection


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jun 9 2010, 11:25 PM~17745666
> *u bought the whole RMR line :0 i always wanted the cab-over delivery
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Really nice stuff....


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jun 10 2010, 06:05 AM~17745459
> *?????
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam


----------



## mrcaddy (Aug 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Jan 11 2009, 07:46 PM~12673462
> *Somethin I built last year.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dammm you got some talent this one of the best looking models i seen !!!!!


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)

Here some from the bomb factory.......... :h5: :h5:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by just ripe_@Jun 12 2010, 01:30 AM~17763412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bombs lovin that delivery.
:thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

IF IT DONT LAY AINT FROM L.A.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 10:11 PM~17771045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice i like the opened up vent blinds and saffari windows just to name a few nice work bro


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 11 2009, 07:28 PM~12673279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thse r some bad ass bomb kits , where can i find these ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some of those are kits u can buy at the hobby shop,some are resin and some are cross breeds,wich mean they took 2 model kits to make one vehicle.

the station wagon and 50 panel are resin i beleive the others u can find just have to look, ebay can be a start,alot of them models can be found on ebay. sometimes even the resin bodies.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crenshaw magraw_@Jul 15 2010, 02:46 PM~18056922
> *some of those are kits u can buy at the hobby shop,some are resin and some are cross breeds,wich mean they took 2 model kits to make one vehicle.
> 
> the station wagon and 50 panel are resin i beleive the others u can find  just have to look, ebay can be a start,alot of them models can be found on ebay. sometimes even the resin bodies.
> *


yea... wat he said^^^^^^

the 51 wagon started out as a sedan delivery you can get for like $10 on ebay... the 39 woody has a chopped up body from the 41 ford woody...


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

HERS MY LATEST BOMB IVE BEEN WORKING ON... BEEN TAKING ME SOO LONG IT FEELS LIKE IM FIXING UP A REAL TRUCK. LOL


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 2 2010, 05:12 PM~18210506
> *HERS MY LATEST BOMB IVE BEEN WORKING ON... BEEN TAKING ME SOO LONG IT FEELS LIKE IM FIXING UP A REAL TRUCK. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good rookie :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 2 2010, 07:12 PM~18210506
> *HERS MY LATEST BOMB IVE BEEN WORKING ON... BEEN TAKING ME SOO LONG IT FEELS LIKE IM FIXING UP A REAL TRUCK. LOL
> 
> 
> ...



swing open them doors and quit teasing loco that bitch is baddddddd


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 2 2010, 08:12 PM~18210506
> *HERS MY LATEST BOMB IVE BEEN WORKING ON... BEEN TAKING ME SOO LONG IT FEELS LIKE IM FIXING UP A REAL TRUCK. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real good primo!



:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Aug 2 2010, 05:12 PM~18210506
> *HERS MY LATEST BOMB IVE BEEN WORKING ON... BEEN TAKING ME SOO LONG IT FEELS LIKE IM FIXING UP A REAL TRUCK. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: 3 WINDOW :cheesy:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323+Aug 2 2010, 06:47 PM~18210880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice color combo !


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

THANKS MINI........

THE COLOR IS MODEL MASTERS LIGHT IVORY, AND TAMIYA OLIVE GREEN LIGHTENED UP WITH WHITE.


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by warsr67_@Jun 12 2010, 09:11 PM~17771045
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WAS UP WILLIE, NICE LOOKING TRUCKS. I NOTICE THAT U HAVE A BUMPER WITH BUMPER GUARD ON UR 41 DO U HAVE AN EXTA SET U COULD SELL ME.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

alot of nice builds


----------



## just ripe (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Now that's a 50 burban can I have it mike!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

who made that body?


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

RaiderPride said:


>


nice


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

love this thread!!! think i know what my next project gonna be...... thanks for inspairation MCBA!!!


----------



## dannyboy240 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey dodger blue i wanted to know were u got those og crossbar hubs from, im new to this and havent found any were that has em.. if u can help me out id appreciate it man


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

RaiderPride said:


>


damn thats fucken bad!!! who sell's these???


----------



## dannyboy240 (Sep 11, 2011)

i have a question, im new to this and was wonderin were u got those 5 spoke cragars on the suburban? if u can help me out i cant find any ..
/


----------



## rollindeep54 (Oct 21, 2007)

*bomb trucks*

some of da bombs


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

rollindeep54 said:


> some of da bombs


 Nice bombs bro ima post some later today of the one im workin on


----------



## rollindeep54 (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

rollindeep54 said:


> some of da bombs


nice!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep54 (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks alot.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

bombs all the way,hell yeah


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

sick bombs in here


----------

